# Остеохондроз и шишка на крыле подвздошной кости



## Лена_К (15 Июн 2007)

Ходила на прием к хирургу. Доктор сказала, что просто уплотненная жировая простлойка. Я бы назвала это твердым образованием или деформацией. И боль не проходит. Ощущение повышенной температуры тела в этой облатсти. Да и в общем температура тела почти всё время около 37. 

Показатели общих анализов мочи и крови в норме. А боль растпространилась от паха и подвздошной кости до спины. Почти постоянное жжение или колящие боли. Онемение бедра и ощущение натянутого жгута от спины до паха. Иногда болит бок под ребрами. 

По результатам рентгена поясничного отдела мне был поставлен диагноз: начальная стадия остеохондроза.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли это быть вызвано остеохондрозом? И куда мне следует обратиться для продолжения обследования? 

Большое спасибо.
С уважением, Елена


----------



## Ell (15 Июн 2007)

Лена_К написал(а):


> иногда болит бок под ребрами.



с какой стороны?
 Как давно началось всё это и с чего?
Гинекология, ЖКТ в каком состоянии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2007)

Общий анализ корови, мочи, УЗИ места увеличения, и вообще УЗИ.
А рентген захванывает это образование или нет?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (15 Июн 2007)

Сделайте УЗИ почек и посев мочи на флору. И к гинекологу обязательно, естественно.


----------

